# Canon Lens Trade ASAP!



## blakecable19 (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to trade my Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 lens for the Canon EF 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens ASAP. The 50mm is in perfect condition with a UV filter and both caps. Looking for a 18-135mm in perfect condition with no scratches or dings. Please contact me ASAP @ blakesk819@gmail.com


----------



## poker_jake (Dec 3, 2011)

I have an 18-135mm that came with my 60d and interested


----------

